# طلب مساعدة لكورس api571



## سامح 2010 (19 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​لو ممكن لو حد عنده اسئلة وامتحانات للـ api571
يقدر يساعدنى فى هذا الموضوع 
وشكر لكم مجهودكم
سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم
​


----------



## سليمان1 (21 ديسمبر 2010)

تفضل أخى الكريم


----------



## سامح 2010 (21 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخى
ولكن لو ممكن اسئلة ونماذج امتحانات اكثر من ذلك 
اسأل الله أن يجعل مجهودك فى ميزان حسناتك
سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## سامح 2010 (24 ديسمبر 2010)

فى انتظار مشاركتكم 
وجزاكم الله خيرا

*سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم*


----------



## سامح 2010 (2 يناير 2011)

*فى انتظار مشاركتكم*
*فى هذ الموضوع*

*سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## سامح 2010 (19 يناير 2011)

ارجوا من لديه أى اسئلة فى هذا الموضوع أن يضعها فى هذه المشاركة حتى ينتفع بها الأخرين
فإن الاسئلة الخاصة بهذا الكود قليلة جدا

سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم​


----------



## سامح 2010 (18 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
​
الحمد لله بعد طول بحث وفقنى الله للوصول الى مجموعة من الاسئلة الخاصة بالكورس.
اسأل الله ان ينفع بهم الجميع
نسألكم الدعاء
سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم​


----------



## سامح 2010 (18 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​
كورس شرح للـ API 571 هام ومبسط جدا, قمت بتحميله على الامتداد التالى

http://www.4shared.com/document/WNPiRa8c/API571_COURSE.html

اسأل الله أن ينفع به الجميع

سبحان الله وبحمده 
سبحان الله العظيم
​


----------



## عبد الصادق (18 أبريل 2011)

مشكورين جدااااااا


----------

